# How to Install Ubuntu on your Nexus 7 - Has anyone done this yet?



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

This is from Ubuntu's Wiki page, and I saw it from Chainfire's Twitter post earlier today.

Has anyone tried/interested in this? Seems interesting. Still in development it seems, so it won't be a daily driver until some of these get worked out, but looks like something to keep an eye on!

Here's some information about it: http://www.omgubuntu...ilable-for-devs

Here's the "How To Install" link: https://wiki.ubuntu....s7/Installation

List of Known Bugs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/KnownIssues


----------



## jwhirl06 (Sep 3, 2011)

I just went for it, I'll let you know.


----------



## jwhirl06 (Sep 3, 2011)

It's very cool. However, right now a bluetooth keyboard and mouse would be most effective with it as the touch controls are wonky at best. Very, very promising though.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Gonna try it now


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Been playing with it the last 30 minutes. Not bad. Boots very quickly after 1st boot. Its quick. I've installed a few apps. I agree a mouse/keyboard would be more efficient.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm waiting for a dual boot method 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> I'm waiting for a dual boot method
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


+1. Looks fun but Ubuntu on my laptop is just fine for me for now.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## davidasc22 (Dec 27, 2011)

it was pretty slow for me unfortunately.


----------



## markj338 (Jul 15, 2012)

Before I install it, how do I boot back to android? Just flash a normal rom in recovery or what? Thanks in advance 

Oops nvm, found the answer in the link in the OP


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

You probably wont see a dual boot option unless someone builds a kernel that supports loopback


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm not expecting any dual boot soon but if n7 is the primary device for Ubuntu testing on tablets I'm sure someone will get together a dual boot option at some point in time.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> You probably wont see a dual boot option unless someone builds a kernel that supports loopback


If someone creates a system similar to what the HP touchpad has it'll work. The EMMC is just a single large drive so if it was split in half and has a boot manager to choose which kernel to boot it'll work. It depends on the size of the Ramdisk though, I recall the Touchpad having the issue where they had to compact the img's

Its already there for the Touchpad, someone with more knowledge then I needs to port it over 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

No time to read...
This erases userdata partition I'd assume, yes?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Yup

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> Yup
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Must...resist...temptation.
Must...try...allthethings...


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Make sure you have a otg cable, it leaves your recovery but wipes everything also USB debugging is not enabled on Ubuntu .

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Recommend twrp with this and make a back up and store it on the USB

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Must...resist...temptation.
> Must...try...allthethings...


Very hard to resist and if I had a OTG and USB hub I would have at least tried it. Without those I'm sure it pretty difficult to accomplish much
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> Very hard to resist and if I had a OTG and USB hub I would have at least tried it. Without those I'm sure it pretty difficult to accomplish much
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


anyone know if bluetooth works? if they work ill flash in a heart beat. other wise ill resist until i get flash DTs.


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Bluetooth was not working at least for me

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

originaldobo said:


> Bluetooth was not working at least for me
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


dang, well i wont be flashing it for a while then.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

bump.

was this ubuntu 13.04 that you guys installed?

think im gonna try this tomorrow... i will report back.

if i just adb pull sd card, and make sure i also have a copy of my twrp backup, and ti backup folders should be good to go right?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yep

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

